# [RESOLVED] Does SysCP not support domain names with hyphens?

## ChojinDSL

I've installed SysCP on a client's server. But whenever I try to add a domain that contains a hyphen, such as "mail-domain.com", syscp gives me an error. Something like "invalid entry in domain field" or such.

Any other domain is no problem.

Can anyone confirm this? 

This is the first time I'm trying SysCP and I'm really hoping this is just a fault on my end. I cannot believe that SysCP would not support domain names with hyphens. That would be ridiculous. (But never say never, eh?)

#####UPDATE#####

Ok it seems it's not SysCP's fault. But a problem with PHP 5.3.2 filter_var.

Best bet seems to be to downgrade until upstream fixes this issue.

----------

